# If someone wrote a book about your life, what would they title it?



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

For me: The Timeless Adventures of Defying Gravity and Other Nonsense. 
What about you?


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

What Happens When The Squirming Tentacles of Your Aura Poke You in the Third Eye


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

He Must Have Gotten His Intelligence From Toxic Waste: It's The Worst Kind Of Cheating


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

The heart is a strange beast.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

_"So this is what Kevin did."_


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Neuroses of an Average Girl


----------



## entplay (Feb 6, 2010)

Adam's Garden of Eden and the Devil Inside


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

The Pogo Stick of Thought.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Regina All Over


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

"Memoirs of the girl lost in the chocolate biscuit: How to fail fast and effectively".


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Self parody: _the musical_ (book adaption)


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm boring. Don't read me. You might die. 



They read the first page and BAMMM, they're dead before they know it. Death by laughter....I love my life hehe:crazy::tongue::crazy::tongue::crazy::tongue::crazy::tongue:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

"Waves Of The Sea". It's the perfect "sounds deeper than it actually is" title, making sure that every "seems deeper than he/she actually is" person will try reading it to find the significance of the title. ("ooh, look at that deep book title...wait, it's about that Stars jackass!")


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Life on the river styx


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

"The Other Side"

The book cover would be of a large field of sunflowers, with a looong fence stretching across the whole field.. and a bright red kite piercing the blue sky... :mellow:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Its all Candy and toys until the I come Near.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

The one that could not hate


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG A Shiny!...About a girl who was continuously distracted by random objects that seemed to just strike her fancy!

For real...'Every Road Traveled' because I want to do everything I possibly can and I don't want to just sit and dream...I wanna do those things! And I'm gonna! It also means that I may not exactly know where I'm going...but that's fine to me because all those roads still have destinations and I'm confident they'll always be awesome ones!

Sorry for the description >.>


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

"Roasted Reality With Delusion Sauce"


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

He was Bored.


----------



## skogprinsessa (Apr 11, 2010)

Where the sun rises


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

Treeton: What the hell?

The cover would contain an assortment of dinosaurs with laser-knives battling against 3 out of the 5 food groups over a piece of legislation while simultaniously stopping the murder of Abraham Lincoln before it happened. Also, Jack Bauer would be in the bottom left-hand corner making a clever pun and putting on his sunglasses.

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Nothing sticks forever...not even gum: The power of mind reading or the lack of it thereof


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

The Perfect Human


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

What The Fuck Is Going On Here?


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

Here, I decided to make the cover myself. The author gives it it's title after attempting to observe my thought process.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

*"Not Over Yet"*


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

The Psychopathic Mind.
A Biography of the Best Writer of Our Times.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

The Poster Girl With No Poster.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> The Psychopathic Mind.
> A Biography of the Best Writer of Our Times.


This scares me.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

skogprinsessa said:


> Where the sun rises


You might run into some copyright issues regarding the Hemingway novel here.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Power of love and Dreams!


----------



## elobliss (Oct 18, 2009)

The Story of the Star Who Had Never Shined (But It's Okay, Because Her Life's Not Over Yet)


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Kiss me on the ear.

I've actuallly started writing some of it.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

The Ins and Outs of Sanity: A Real Life Tale of How I Got Here and How I Made Mistakes that Changed Me For the Better


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The conflicting harmonized dualist.


----------



## fairydust (Nov 26, 2009)

thehigher said:


> The Perfect Human


Love that title...

Mine would be _From Perfection to Authenticity: The Heroic Journey_


----------



## Parmetheos (Apr 21, 2010)

Tao of Procrastination
Melancholic As I Want to Be


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Living For Dummies


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Treeton said:


> Treeton: What the hell?
> 
> The cover would contain an assortment of dinosaurs with laser-knives battling against 3 out of the 5 food groups over a piece of legislation while simultaniously stopping the murder of Abraham Lincoln before it happened. Also, Jack Bauer would be in the bottom left-hand corner making a clever pun and putting on his sunglasses.
> 
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


You'd better live an amazing life, or the readers of your biography are going to be in for a serious let-down after checking out that cover.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*How to achieve the ultimate conclusion that live is pointless:* and why you're best off admitting this to yourself asap.
_Special edition includes a how to make carrot cake cookbook._


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Slimfan Jimjam, The Art of Falling over.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders Anthology: What the Flying Jesus Fuck on A Batshit Cake... volumes one through seventy-two


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders Anthology: What the Flying Jesus Fuck on A Batshit Cake... volumes one through seventy-two


i cant wait to read this book  
you made me laugh


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

Life of a pessimist- partially true story


----------



## trondor (May 24, 2010)

"Triumph of that subtle distinction"

or something like that.

It has to pompeous and pretensious, it's my entire life we're talking about here 

Anyway, I have often experienced that small distinctions in how you view things might make or break you, that small changes in perception or attitude might move mountains. I think that idea have been significant in my life.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Psychopath: The Story Of A Sadistic Mind


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Biscuits: the ass kind.*


----------



## Biliana (May 5, 2010)

*Tripping over Murphy's Law*

I think that would be appropriate roud:


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

*"Displaced in Society"*


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

_When Bad Decisions Happen to Good People _but it would be mostly about my 20's...the next installment would be

_Happiness Isn't Something Made up for TV_ ...that's what I'm learnin' now.


----------



## Lystac (May 27, 2010)

The Idealistic Norm.


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Woman in a Tea Stained Nightie.
The story of one womans descent into quite comfy reclusiveness, green tea addiction, and genteel madness.
A RIPPING YARN!!!...says the UK daily Blah Blah.

"Could'nt put it down," says Mrs Tweedy Ponsonby Smythe of Little Moaning in the Wold.

G. x


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

Goodewitch said:


> Woman in a Tea Stained Nightie.
> The story of one womans descent into quite comfy reclusiveness, green tea addiction, and genteel madness.
> A RIPPING YARN!!!...says the UK daily Blah Blah.
> 
> ...


hahaha I like the book reviews 

Mine would be: "Is He? or Is He Not?"


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Weird: The Modern-Day Lovecraft


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

The Idiot 2


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Jesus the second coming"?! XD 

or maybe "the boy who lived on love"


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Uncovering The Mystery: Inside The Mind Of A Dreamer


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Laughing on the Outside, Longing on (or "in") the Inside: Live, Laugh, Love


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

*Which Path to Choose?*
*Darkness?* _*or*_ *Light?*​



The book would be written so that; when read with the cover opening to your left (US front to back), you would read the "Light me" on every right hand page. When you opened the book in the reverse way (US back to front), you would read the "Dark me" on every left hand page.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

The Left Hand Path.


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

My story title would be: The Ups And Downs Of A Teenage Girl


----------



## Mirlong (Jun 10, 2010)

How To Walk On the Edge Of a Cliff Without Falling Off.


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

The Girl that's Always floating Between Reality and a Dream.


----------



## trondor (May 24, 2010)

*Oh, so many feelings. Oh, so little life*

Yeah:dry:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

What The Hell Are You Talking About?: A Kee Kee Biography


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

The inner Mardi Gras of an outer Saint.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

The Accidents That Never Happened
The Life, Death, and Rebirth of a Cabbage


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

- .... . / .-.. .- ..- --. .... .. -. --. / . -.. --. . ---... / -- . --..-- / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . --..-- / .- -. -.. / .- .-.. .-.. / - .... . / -- . ... ... -.-- / -... .. - ... .-.-.-

I would put it in Morse code on the cover. :laughing: Translated it's: _The Laughing Edge: Me, Morse code, and All the Messy Bits_.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Life's Regrets and Time Wasted:

How Not to Make Bad Choices.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

_The One Who Lost It_

:dry:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

_The Dubious Manifesto_


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Some Guy

tencharacterlimit


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

The Hero's Journey

And then it can be dedicated it to Joseph Campbell, so it's all good.


----------



## AbsentTabasum (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Booty Bitch - The Memoir


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

_Nietzche's Beyond Dull & Boring_


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Antipode


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

_Not Tall, Nor Dark_


----------



## Zero One (Nov 30, 2009)

Holy Fucking Shit! 
Subtitle: This guy really swears a lot. 
Sub-Subtitle: Having every reason to.


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

"Okay honestly, how much superglue did it take to repair this shattered mess?"


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Inside the Wolf.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Watching Late Night Talk Shows with ISTP.
Trial and Error Craftsman.
Wisdom of The Bedroom Ceiling Gazer.
The Messenger Service Network's Anthology : A Journal Disguised as Tim Burtonesque Poetry Sent To a Stranger in 2005.
Ways To Stay in School When You Are Ostracized.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Why some people shouldn't be alive


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Screaming.


----------



## Lylias (Jun 4, 2015)

"Paradoxes"


Or just "The Nothingness of Doing Nothing". Or something.


****edit**** OR or or "Non-existent Communication 101".


----------



## Super-Yoshi (Mar 2, 2014)

Yoshi's Story


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Adrift


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat Vain Betch


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My soul is not a perfect hanger to hang my body : the journal of discomfort while hanging out with people.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

to know yourself is to know everything


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

*Ti-*Se-*Ni-Fe:* Looper


----------



## PoisonPill (Mar 8, 2015)

"Don't Do What Johnny Does: Pitfalls on the Road to Success"


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

'I probably wouldn't read 241 pages of this, and you shouldn't either'


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

'Why get up after you fall, when you can just stay on the ground?'


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

"Fear, Boredom, and Loathing in 21st Century America"


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

_turducken!_


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

_Moody White Girl- You Won't Last 2 Pages_


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Me , Myself and Ai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

